# Java Kai Kapa'a



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are a small coffee house & bakery serving up the goods in Old Kapa'a Town, on the island of Kaua'i. * We might even be the longest running coffee joint on the island! * Our beans our locally-roasted, and some even locally-grown!

If you're ever on-island, come say 'Aloha!'

More...


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Next time I'm in the middle of the Pacific ocean I'll definitely drop by.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, there are people from Hawaii on here?! Seems like a place I'd never really get the chance to go to - but ya never know!


----------

